# Long term medicine supply



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a thought...

What should one stock for the long haul (one year to infinity) in terms of cannot do without medical supplies? Keep in mind storage and shelf life and utility. I've been known to get the economy-sized jugs of aspirin when I only use about two tablets a year.

What would you stock if you were a non-medical person?

What would you medical professionals keep on hand and how would you store it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Antihistamines are versatile drugs with lots of uses. 
I'd also want several type of pain relievers like aspirin and Ibuprofen.
Antibiotic ointments for wounds, Hydrogen Peroxide, Iodine, Pepto Bismol, Penecillin, Tetracycline, Listerine. decongestants and cold medicines, Alka Seltzer

Lots of multi vitamins

The more the better LOL


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

And if you're really going for the long haul - a well planned and planted herb garden - and the herbals to go with it.

hoggie


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Agree with both of the above. All are outstanding additions to an emergency medical kit. Of course, if we are talking "infinity" the herb garden would be more helpful as just about any medication one could store really only has a lifespan I believe of not more than 3-4, maybe 5 years at most.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Chlorine tablets. We make our own bleach from them.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> Chlorine tablets. We make our own bleach from them.


Chlorine tablets as in the kind used in swimming pools? Is there a storage concern with those? I heard of ways that they can explode.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Storage concern?

Their shelf life is very long. They are cheap and work great!

Chlorine tablets stored dry in their original containers, have no possibility of 'exploding'.

This is the common method of providing bleach for the sailboat live aboard community worldwide. Thousands of folk live on sailboats around the world. With no refrigeration and a need for long term storage of their supplies.

Chlorine is a very handy and useful agent in sterilizing things.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Immodium AD (for Diahreha, or however you spell it).

Syringes (for doctors-to-patients, of course) will probably be a hot, barterable item, I wonder.


If I had the time, the property, and the money, I would get a Sea Buckthorn tree. The Sea Buckthorn is one of the most nutritional berries in the world, right up there with the Goji and the Acai. 
These trees can grow in the cold Himalayas, and on sandy beaches in England. They can grow anywhere.

Takes 3 years after planting to grow anything, though.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Some surgical needles and thread; ace bandages; I had thought of a few others, but can't remember them now. Will post them if I remember.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I think for the long haul a knowledge of what is in the natural world would be the best thing one could do. I know I have willowbark that I can use for a tea to ease pain and fever. Elderberry is an antiviral. Garlic mixed with comfrey can treat a wound and prevent infection. Spiderwebs stop bleeding. The list goes on. As an RN I have always been fascinated with herbal medicine and wildcrafting.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm curious to know if there is anything herbal that could replace antihistimines. I have life threatening allergic reactions and so does my sister and father. I keep lots of Benadryl and an epi pen. Aspirin is one of the things I'm most allergic to and there are salicylates in lots of foods so occasionally I get an overload even though I avoid anything related to aspirin.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Wildwood said:


> I'm curious to know if there is anything herbal that could replace antihistimines. I have life threatening allergic reactions and so does my sister and father. I keep lots of Benadryl and an epi pen. Aspirin is one of the things I'm most allergic to and there are salicylates in lots of foods so occasionally I get an overload even though I avoid anything related to aspirin.


I did a search for natural antihistamines and came up with the Mangosteen.

Mangosteen is a fruit grown in Thailand and Myanmar whose rind (the mangosteen pericarp) appears to have some medicinal properties. The hull of the mangosteen fruit has been used for many years in Southeast Asia as a medicine for skin infection, wounds, and diarrhea, and recently other interesting properties of mangosteen are slowly being revealed. However, human trials are not available regarding mangosteen juice or mangosteen supplement, therefore we don't know the benefit of mangosteen in clinical practice until studies are completed.

What's in Mangosteen Fruit?
Mangosteen fruit has a number of compounds, the most prominent being xanthones, a group of compounds that have antioxidant and other potent physiological properties. 

I've also come to the realization that if civilization collapses, you can homestead all you want and try to be self-sufficient, but the reality is that some things necessary for life will have to disappear.

Civilization allows us to have the resources of the entire world in our local supermarket. Wonder drugs to treat everything that ails you abound, but to live in a civilization collapse is to limit yourself to the misery experienced by people in the pre-industrial age. Not all the herbals you read about on the internet work, and some can be harmful.

Got an abcess or tooth infection? Used to get a handful of antibiotics and experience immediate relief. Now you'll have to deal with it or yank out the tooth! for example.

True, penicillin was developed with 1940s technology, but you still have to have a laboratory to refine it to any useful quantity, otherwise you have useless cheese mold, or worse, a toxic stubstance. Oh yea, I guess that's where breeding lot's of rats comes in handy, to do the testing to get the right bacterial culture.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks BillHoo. Mangosteen sounds very interesting.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sting Kill or Sting Ease. There's other things that are important too, but a wasp sting on my thumb resulted in my arm being swollen halfway to the elbow for two days. I applied ice but didn't worry about applying anything else because generally a wasp sting leaves a quarter-sized welt on me. I updated all my kits to include something for stings.

Maggie


----------



## FlimFlam (Jul 26, 2007)

OTC'S, (over the counters) meds are easily came by, just by all you want and save. Prescription meds are going to be more difficult to come by and if you're a heart patient, diabetic, or have other chronic illesses, you should consider asking your physician for enough meds at your next refill visit to last a year. Good idea to have a supply of anti-biotics too. 

Meds life expectancy can be extended doing the same thing many of you do to store foods. Store the meds in air tight containers, block any light, and keep dry. What some of you do not realize is that many prescription meds have effectiveness for many years, several years after their "expiration" date stamped on the bottle. Often these meds find their way down into Mexico at missions established by churches and they are used effectively to treat poor people in outlaying regions.

I'm a medical professional.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep popsicles the kind in the clear plastic that you push up. I give them to kids when they get stung by a bee ect. the reason is the cold keeps the throat from swelling quickley so if the child is allergic other symptoms such as swelling on skin will show first and allow us time to get the child to the Dr. Plus it calms the child down. I also keep meat tenderiser in first aid kit to help get out the stingers easily and quick. I was told by an emt that using coffee the same way as a popsicle works the same way.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

As far as the bee stings.........there is a kit you can get from any bee keeping place. That suction thing that removes the stinger also removes the venom from a wasp sting if used right away. At least most of it. I react to them and I used that the last time and didn't even have to take anything else.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

This is something which has always concerned me, as someone who IS on maintenance medications. Some of my medicines do have relatively short shelf life before the effectiveness drops drastically. 

As strange as it may sound to some, my cat is also on maintenance medication. Her medicine is extremely short-lived, to the point that it is custom compounded and only refilled at one month intervals. I do have a compounding pharmacy where I get her medicine locally, but in the event of bad thigns happening, I'm terrified of what I would do for her. She requires the medication, and is as much by child as any biological offspring is to most mothers. What is one to do in these situations I wonder.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Fostermama those are some great pointers! Ok this may sound stupid but I'm thinnking you would want to drink the coffee cool also.

Diane that is also good to know. I have a couple family members who would not survive a sting without medical treatment...at least that would give us one more tool to use and good for now too.

Martygreene I don't have an answer for you but bless your heart, lets pray that things never get that bad. I worry for all the folks here that would be in trouble in such a situation...it just never hit home til these last couple threads. Even my mother with a very bad heart, could survive without her meds if we were very careful, at least for a while.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

BillHoo said:


> .....True, penicillin was developed with 1940s technology, but you still have to have a laboratory to refine it to any useful quantity, otherwise you have useless cheese mold, or worse, a toxic stubstance. Oh yea, I guess that's where breeding lot's of rats comes in handy, to do the testing to get the right bacterial culture.


Oops. I just found an interesting fact.

The penecillin mold does NOT come from cheese. I'd mentioned it only because I've often heard people comment on scraping the mold off hunks of cheddar citing, "It won't hurt me, it's only penecillin!"

When penecillin research got taken over by the Rockefellar Foundation (the researchers in England who discovered it could not afford the resources to develop it) they brought it to Illinois where they used corn as the culture base. The culture yielded 500 times more antibiotic on corn than any other base. The strongest strain was found on a rotting canteloupe in a Peoria market.

Yup, I don't think the average homesteader can develop penecillin in their basement.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

martygreene said:


> , I'm terrified of what I would do for her. She requires the medication, and is as much by child as any biological offspring is to most mothers. What is one to do in these situations I wonder.


Mental prep is as important as physical prep. in a true SHTF situation people and animals will die, and will do so at rapid rates.. Things will drastically change. If you can mentally prepare yourself for that then your not prepared.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

While yes, not everyone will survive forever in any given situation, the whole "well, realize you/she/it/he/they/etc. are going to die a slow, tortured, painful, starving death and move on" idea just doesn't sit well. That seems ill-prepared to me. Preparation means preventing that as much as possible, at least to me. I'm certainly not going to ditch all preparation for possible rough times ahead and just decide to off myself should such times arise. Likewise I doubt many people are very eager to accept the idea that their children have no hope and will die if bad things happen.

Humans are smart little creatures, and I'm sure there's some means of working through this- collectively we can do it I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Powdered freeze-dried livestock meds last a really long time. Stored in dark cool places.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I take some heart meds that are expensive and hard to stock up on. I have been able to ask my doctor for "samples" of meds that I can use. He seems more than happy to help. I am about 6 months ahead on sample meds and rotating constantly. It's not forever but 6 months will help, along with improvements in diet and excersise.


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank goodness you take medicine that are still be put out as samples. 
Both my husband and I take a bunch of medicine and they don't sample the biggest part of it. I am trying to brainstorm on how to get even an extra month's worth. Insurance will only pay for a month at a time and it is too expensive to buy without the insurance. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Martygreen - maybe you could ask the vet what the ingredients are. It's possible that the ingredients could be stored & you could make the medicine yourself. Never hurts to ask! 

Nana - my dh & I are in the same boat. No samples, no more than 1 month paid for at a time. Neither of us would die right away without our meds, but our lives would be shortened. And I wouldn't feel too good.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

activated charcoal for accidental poisoning and cleaning infected wounds.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a little different, but the only prescription I'm on is Birth Control. Every time I want to get pregnant or while I am pregnant I continue to get birth control pills and store them away. You could easily get a years worth that way. Same with the mini pills they prescribe after you've had the baby. Continue getting them even if you aren't taking them. Use those prescriptions up.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bonnie, I have the same problem with insurance not allowing me to purchase more than a month at a time, and not being able to afford to just buy it. Plus the doctor I have now won't write the Rx for a double dose so I can stockpile a little.

Since my asthma isn't severe, I've been taking half doses of my meds when I can, and saving the other half, while continuing to fill my Rx every month. I've got about four months saved now.

It makes me mad that so many of our drugs are controlled. When we lived overseas we could just tell the pharmacist what we wanted and he'd get it for us. Cheaper too....and they weren't counterfeit. Even if I wanted to pay cash here in the USA, you can't just buy what you want.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

iodine, chlorine tabs, ibuprofen!!

Big bump on Herbal garden and knoledge to use it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Chuck-prime said:


> If I had the time, the property, and the money, I would get a Sea Buckthorn tree. The Sea Buckthorn is one of the most nutritional berries in the world, right up there with the Goji and the Acai.
> These trees can grow in the cold Himalayas, and on sandy beaches in England. They can grow anywhere.
> 
> Takes 3 years after planting to grow anything, though.


Do you have any further information on this?
Thanks.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

BOOKS on plants and how to use them

coffee( cafeine ) works as an anti inflamitory for sinuses or asthma in an emergency


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

martygreene said:


> This is something which has always concerned me, as someone who IS on maintenance medications. Some of my medicines do have relatively short shelf life before the effectiveness drops drastically.
> 
> As strange as it may sound to some, my cat is also on maintenance medication. Her medicine is extremely short-lived, to the point that it is custom compounded and only refilled at one month intervals. I do have a compounding pharmacy where I get her medicine locally, but in the event of bad thigns happening, I'm terrified of what I would do for her. She requires the medication, and is as much by child as any biological offspring is to most mothers. What is one to do in these situations I wonder.



I dont know your situation, but ask your vet and pharmacist to see if there is a way to get longer term supples- maybe you could mix your cats ingredients yourself?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

sparkysarah said:


> This is a little different, but the only prescription I'm on is Birth Control. Every time I want to get pregnant or while I am pregnant I continue to get birth control pills and store them away. You could easily get a years worth that way. Same with the mini pills they prescribe after you've had the baby. Continue getting them even if you aren't taking them. Use those prescriptions up.


Which brings this up. Condoms- stock up on them. The last thing one needs in an emergency are the complications that come up with pregnancy.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Randy Rooster said:


> Which brings this up. Condoms- stock up on them. The last thing one needs in an emergency are the complications that come up with pregnancy.


Or an STD. 

For those who want to get a stockpile of medication... when dh had a shorter sabbatical in Europe, he was able to get a year's supply of his meds, and the insurance paid for it (it required some sort of override) by his doctor writing the new prescription specifically for a year's supply. Maybe you can use the excuse that you're moving overseas for a year to get a stockpile.

For a move over a decade ago to Russia, I went to the pharmacy to ask about hypodermic needles to take with me. At that time, they were reusing needles over there because of deficits of medical supplies. The idea was that if I needed a shot, I would have my own, sterile, unused needle for the doctor to use. They required an Rx from my doc again in order to sell them to me. (Not sure what the rules are now.)

I worry about what to put in the medicine cabinet, too. I am on no meds, but dh is on 3 and my mother about 20. I hate to say it, but without meds, my mom doesn't have much chance. Dh could lose weight, exercise, and quit eating ice cream and he could probably survive without meds. :frypan:


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

here is a link to some info on the seabuckthorne.

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/crop864?opendocument

hope this helps a bit.
dean


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, that's a different variety that grows everywhere on our property.
Too bad. The stuff is like the "nine heads of hydra", cut it down and nine more sprout!

Wonder if there is any medical use for this variety?


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

booklover said:


> For a move over a decade ago to Russia, I went to the pharmacy to ask about hypodermic needles to take with me. At that time, they were reusing needles over there because of deficits of medical supplies. The idea was that if I needed a shot, I would have my own, sterile, unused needle for the doctor to use. They required an Rx from my doc again in order to sell them to me. (Not sure what the rules are now.)


They don't require an Rx at the feed store, and a syringe is a syringe. You can also get the needles in different gauges.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

When you buy the cheap 10 for a $1 needles they may indeed be one use needles.

However when you spend a bit more for the needles, you get needles that may last you a lifetime.

I have needles that I have used again and again, for years.

Sometimes you may wish to re-sharpen them, I use a fish-hook wetstone.

My parents use a stainless steel syrnge with a pyrex cylinder, it all comes apart and gets boiled after each use. Then is stored in a mason jar filled with alcohol until it is needed again.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

This is a great thread, but lacking definitive information. I would like to know (before purchasing anything) how long exactly the shelf life is for medication like: ibuprofen, tylenol, children's tylenol, cold meds like Nyquil, pseudoephedrine, etc. I'd also like the shelf life for antibiotics like those discussed on this survival antibiotics page: http://www.tetrahedron.org/articles/apocalypse/bio_chem_guide.html 

I've been trying to find specific shelf lives, and it's a real bear. I did read once about someone who kept OTC drugs and antibiotics like the veterinary Fish Mox in the bottom drawer of his refrigerator all wrapped tightly in plastic and kept cool and dry. I'm sure that would increase the shelf life, but I'd like to know exactly how long these things will last. I tried to search on the forum, and only found this particular thread, so I'm posting here. I may have benefited from using different search terms, so please forgive me if I've missed this data elsewhere on the forum. If anyone has any internet resources that they can link to regarding this subject I would really appreciate it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I plan on Ibuprofen, Nyquil, eye drops, neosporin, tylenol, cough meds, etc., lasting two years or so. I rotate my stock as I use it and buy more. My asthma meds I keep in the crisper drawer of the extra fridge, in ziplock bags, and I plan on them lasting 2-3 years. With the exception of a few antibiotics, most meds just gradually lose potency as they age. Those few antibiotics aren't safe to use after the expiration date (don't remember which ones).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Asking what the storage life of meds is is like asking how long is a piece of string. So much depends on the way you store them. I have antibiotics and pain meds that are more than 10 years old, and the last time I needed an antibiotic, I found that the old ones worked fine. I know the older pain meds work fine. I restock all my prn meds as frequently as the MD allows, even if I haven't used any of the last ones yet. It just makes sense to stock up on them now while they are available (and covered by insurance). For my daily meds, I skip an occasional day, but still refill the prescription every month or 3 months, depending on the med. That builds a stock over time. There's always the "I accidently knocked the open bottle off the counter into the toilet" excuse for getting a refill sooner - wouldn't use it on a controlled substance, but on a heart med or other med that would be used daily, it would be a way to get an extra supply to set back. 

Aspirin is good until is smells like vinegar in the bottle. At that point, use it as rooting hormone, but don't take it internally. Most of the meds have a use by date to protect the manufacturer from lawsuits, not because the meds actually go bad by that date. If you store them cool, dark and dry, most meds will easily be good for 5 years - most likely closer to 10. If they look or smell "off", don't take them. If they seem less effective, take a little more at a time...using your best judgement, as you don't want to OD on something.

The vet supply catalogs are good sources of Amoxicillin, Tetracycline, Keflex, Flagyl, and other antibiotics and antimicrobials. They also carry suturing materials, scapels, and lots more medical supplies that are as useful for people as for animals. 

There are overseas pharmacies in India, for example, where you can still buy most meds OTC by mail order. Just Google and you'll get a lot of info. We had a thread on here a long time ago that listed some of the best overseas sources for meds. Don't know if it's still here - I never seem to be able to find anything on the search mode, even when I know exactly what I'm looking for. :shrug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

For those with serious allergies, or even just the majorly uncomfortable kind, I am going to make a very weird suggestion: acupuncture treatments now, to ease the problem.

My boss was seriously allergic to dogs: rash, hives, the works ... and a new puppy came home. He got treated with a very specific acupuncture protocol called NAET and has no reactions anymore. My son is now in the midst of treatments to hopefully reduce or eliminate his reaction to grass seed (weeks of sniffling and swollen eyes, controlled only with Reactine or such like .. we don't want the drugs long term, and if we can eliminate the problem, why not?)

For us, the treatments are covered by insurance, although I realize that would probably not be the case for many. Finding practitioners is also not always easy, but I figured I'd suggest it. I know it sounds goofy and weird, but it's one of those things that if it works, it's awesome, and if not, well, it won't have done you any harm (although it might cost you a few dollars up front).

My husband is training as an EMT right now, so we have all kinds of ineresting things in our med kit - including things like cervical collars, BP cuffs, bandages of all kinds, and saline for rinsing eyes as well as for IVs. Definitely second the 'go to the feed store for everything you can' idea: stuff like vet wrap and syringes are waaaaaaaay cheaper at the feed store, and nobody asks questions.


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

This is why I've started the long trek for Pharmacy school with a heavy dose of extra chemistry while boning up on my herbalism :nerd:. Also lighting candles and praying everything holds together until I get done.....
I'm starting a garden this spring with some planned medicinal herbs.
I know most pharmacys nowadays are just pill counters but I would like to be able to compound some remedies at least

Sabrina


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

As to the penicillin, I thought I remembered from a class that it was orange peels that it is best made from in bulk. Did a google search and found this:

http://www.howtodothings.com/health-fitness/how-to-make-penicillin

Sounds like a kid experiment so I wouldn't set store by it, but I'm guessing there are probably lots of good ones out there to be found on how to make a primitive version. From what I can vaguely remember, it will be a basic wide spectrum and we all know that is far less effective nowadays, but in a pinch, it might be a handy skill to have.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ace wraps are good but now they have a wrap that is a lot like it, only it sticks to itself. My pharmacy sells it as an animal wrap. I found it when looking for something to wrap a broken foot. It makes a great soft cast. Can be removed and reused a few times, and the price is right. I think it was $1.25 for a roll that can wrap a foot/ankle many times.


ETA: The "new" wrap is called vet wrap. It sticks to itself, but not much else.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

sparkysarah said:


> This is a little different, but the only prescription I'm on is Birth Control. Every time I want to get pregnant or while I am pregnant I continue to get birth control pills and store them away. You could easily get a years worth that way. Same with the mini pills they prescribe after you've had the baby. Continue getting them even if you aren't taking them. Use those prescriptions up.


Once your family is complete, another option is to get some form of sterilization. In my case, my insurance still covers birth control pills for me. Rather than use them, I now stock them up. I figure in a true emergency, my female family members may need them to prevent pregnancy. An unplanned child in the midst of chaos might not be such a good idea.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

frazzlehead said:


> For those with serious allergies, or even just the majorly uncomfortable kind, I am going to make a very weird suggestion: acupuncture treatments now, to ease the problem.



We consider anything that we can do now, while covered by insurance to be a good "prep". My daughter is going to get her tonsils removed sometime this year if she has another flare up of strep. It will cost us $50. It just makes sense to get known things out of the way while we can afford to. Hopefully these types of preps will help us to not have so many medical emergencies in a longterm emergency situation.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Hate being the barer of bad news but the simple fact is that many who have on going medical problems requiring medicine will like parish rather quickly. 
High blood pressure, diabeties and such will cease to be much of a concern because those requiring such medicines will die off 
On the plus side many of these ailments will be reduced because many will be forced into a healtier diet and exercise .
The very best prepping a person can do is to keep themselves in the best physical condition possible . If you weigh 300+ and get winded walking across the room you wont have a very good chance of survival with all the meds you can hord


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> Once your family is complete, another option is to get some form of sterilization. In my case, my insurance still covers birth control pills for me. Rather than use them, I now stock them up. I figure in a true emergency, my female family members may need them to prevent pregnancy. An unplanned child in the midst of chaos might not be such a good idea.


I hate to bring this up, but I would also consider the Emergency Contraception also called Plan B as a possible prep item if there is a chance of child bearing age girls or women in your circle. Given the tendency to have total breakdown of normal morals in the grasshopper crowd, I would hate to have a 12 year old get "attacked" and then wind up being forced to bear the child while in an emergency situation.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Spinner said:


> Ace wraps are good but now they have a wrap that is a lot like it, only it sticks to itself. My pharmacy sells it as an animal wrap. I found it when looking for something to wrap a broken foot. It makes a great soft cast. Can be removed and reused a few times, and the price is right. I think it was $1.25 for a roll that can wrap a foot/ankle many times.
> 
> 
> ETA: The "new" wrap is called vet wrap. It sticks to itself, but not much else.


The brand name of this is Coban. It's a self adhesive compressive dressing. It is widely available for people too and it comes in various widths.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea, I got a spinal cord stimulator put in my back in December. That is one of the best preps I have had done lately. It is helping with the severe pain I experience, allows me to walk a little now instead of riding in the electric wheelchair, and I am off 10 pills a day already. Having tonsils out, spinal cord stimulator, elective sterilization, all of these are excellent preps for the future. 

We stock the ibuprophen, acephetamine, benadryl, tylenol PM, pennicillin with syringes/needles, assorted bandages, pink bismuth, Lorecet, oragel/ambusol, hydrogen peroxide, alcohol, steri-strips, medicine for urinary tract infections, muscle relaxers, cough syrup, cold medicine, sinus medicine, allergy medicines, laxatives, emergency tooth repair kits, IV setups (DH and I are both EMS): I was told at the church food ministry that OTC meds are good at least 2 years past the expiration date on the container.


----------

